# possible coil problems on 85 z24?



## sheardog (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello all, new to the forum but i read a few post's befor asking. So i was driving down the freeway on my way to fish for sturgeon, took my exit and as i decelerated, my engine started to run a little rough. Stopped at the light then when i started off again it felt like a plug wire was off. The engine idles fine but when i give it some throttle it still acts like a plug wire is off. Checked all wires and they are fine, ( had just given her a tune up two months ago, plugs wires dizzy cap and rotor button) so does this sound like the exhaust coil? Truck is a 1985 nissan king cab with the z24 and a 5 speed manual. AS far as i know the coils have never been replaced. I was also wondering which coil is intake and which is exhast. And one last question from Portland Oregon to finish my mini novel, how do you check the codes on an 85?? Thanks in advance for any advise, it is very much apreciated.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

The plug wires should have a "E" or "I" stamped on them (exhaust,intake)
Back in those days you had to count the blinking lights on the ecu..


----------



## sheardog (Jun 21, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> The plug wires should have a "E" or "I" stamped on them (exhaust,intake)
> Back in those days you had to count the blinking lights on the ecu..


So key on engine off and count the lights, got it. The dizzy cap shows e for exhaust and i for intake, the way it is hooked up right now the coil mounted sideways going to intake and the one mounted straight to exhaust, is this correct? I was also wondering if i should replace both coils at the same time or does that matter?:crazy:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you should have round (cylinder type) coils.. those are the same for intake & exhaust, or is your truck injected ? if is, the coils are square-ish, pancake-ish, they are also the same for intake/exhaust, but... the little square ignition units mounted on each coil are different...


----------



## sheardog (Jun 21, 2009)

Truck is carbed


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just unplug the coils one at a time while it is running and check for spark...

jeese...


----------



## sheardog (Jun 21, 2009)

Won't that only tell me if i am getting spark to the coil but not if the coil is any good or not?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just see if there is spark to the exhaust coil .. if there is then all of this is moot n e way..

if there is not check the wireharness leading to the coil and ballast for power..


----------



## sheardog (Jun 21, 2009)

Finaly got a chance to check for spark, i have spark on both coils. Not sure where to go from here, any suggestions?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes..

check all vacumn lines and have you changed the fuel filter lately??


----------



## sheardog (Jun 21, 2009)

I will make that my next step in diagnosis, i didnt think of the fuel filter though. So check vaccum hoses and fuel filter. Thank you very much for the advise!! Will update when progress is made.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

please check thru "search" this topic is just about covered a million times since jan 09


----------

